# Horizontal lead joints



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

What do you all like, running ropes, perfectos, or moving Somewhere that lead isn't code?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> What do you all like, running ropes, perfectos, or moving Somewhere that lead isn't code?


Huh? Been drinking the leaded water?


----------



## matkg (Mar 3, 2013)

Running ropes last longer than perfectos (rubber running ropes). But I like the rubber ones they make a cleaner joint


----------



## PlumbDumber (Aug 7, 2013)

Runner rope. One size fits all. After I caulk the joint, they all look the same anyway.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Runner rope & plumbers putty. you can pour an inverted joint with that.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Do a lot of production work where your pouring 50 joints a day and you'll prefer the joint runner,use a coupe of them,seems as if they die quicker if you pour joint after joint and don't give them a chance to cool off


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Wait wait wait, are plumbers really still pouring joints on a daily basis?


----------



## matkg (Mar 3, 2013)

All the time in chicago


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

matkg said:


> All the time in chicago


yep


----------



## gplumb (Nov 21, 2008)

perfer the perfecto,


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

matkg said:


> Running ropes last longer than perfectos (rubber running ropes). But I like the rubber ones they make a cleaner joint


Ditto


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I prefer to let the apprentice make the pour so I can criticize his work.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I use a well seasoned running rope.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

When I was bungalow busting, there was always an apprentice running gas pipe. When the j-men would get a new running rope, they would throw it in the bottom of the oiler at the end of the day, and next day would pull it out, all oiled up.


----------



## matkg (Mar 3, 2013)

The new ones are synthetic or some such crap oil won't make them any better a well seasoned one ( asbestos) still works the best if you get a perfecto a nice coat of megaloc will help not sure why but it does


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

matkg said:


> The new ones are synthetic or some such crap oil won't make them any better a well seasoned one ( asbestos) still works the best if you get a perfecto a nice coat of megaloc will help not sure why but it does


Megaloc is made with dragon scales. You didn't know that?


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Wait wait wait, are plumbers really still pouring joints on a daily basis?


There are still plumbers out there that actually have plumbing skills and aren't just stringing spaghetti all over the house.


----------



## gordyloo (Dec 7, 2013)

Things change. Moaning about old rusty cast iron is like somebody complaining that they can't play 78 rpm records on the victrola. Get over it old timer and buy an mp3 player and some crimpers.


----------



## TXPlumbBob (Dec 13, 2013)

nhmaster3015 said:


> There are still plumbers out there that actually have plumbing skills and aren't just stringing spaghetti all over the house.


I like it:thumbup:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Jmonda said:


> I am looking to buy the 4" perfecto rubber running rope. Where can I get one??


Tick tock








GUIDELINES TO POST AN INTRODUCTION


In order to join this community you need to demonstrate you are a professional in the trades outlined in the rules. We ask you to post an introduction. Are you an employee, apprentice, journeyman, business owner? Tell us if you had to go to trade school. How long? How many hours or...




www.plumbingzone.com


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Jmonda said:


> I am looking to buy the 4" perfecto rubber running rope. Where can I get one??



Probably from bad dragon tools

Bad Dragon


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Jmonda said:


> I am looking to buy the 4" perfecto rubber running rope. Where can I get one??


most porn stores have 4 inch rubbers...if your that small...


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> most porn stores have 4 inch rubbers...if your that small...


That what you call a "teeny weeny" on movie no holds barred


----------

